

MyGengo is now Gengo - robert_mygengo
http://mygengo.com

======
robert_mygengo
My full blog post:

Today we have some great news.

It’s been more than three years since we started our company—just a couple of
friends in an apartment. There are now over 40 of us, in Japan, the USA,
Germany, the UK and China.

We offer translation into 24 languages. Several million words are translated
every month. We have over 5,000 truly tested translators in all timezones. 95
percent of jobs began in less than 28 minutes after the order was placed. And
99.996 percent of jobs are successfully approved by our customers, who number
in the thousands.

We’re proud to now provide both a simple translation tool for individuals, as
well as a platform and API for others to build a multi-language web. Among our
customers who go global by using our API are international apparel companies,
car manufacturers, a vast number of E-commerce websites, CMS solutions,
localization solutions, well-known tech blogs and many more.

In addition, we’ve seen a number of new companies built from the ground up on
our API.

So now, back to the news. As you might know, the name myGengo was based on the
Japanese word "Gengo" 言語 (with a hard "g") which means "language.” We added
“my” to make the language more personal.

But today we simply become “Gengo.”

It’s shorter, handier and easier to remember. It represents the simplicity and
power that we want to offer to all our users.

Gengo reflects the global aspirations and perspective of our users. And if you
like to think of a future where cross-language communication is simple (we
do!), it’s now a verb.

So Gengo your blog to Japanese. Gengo an email to Spanish. Just Gengo it!

Have fun,

Robert Laing & Matthew Romaine Founders, Gengo

P.S. Oh, and we also made some changes to our website. Hope you like them.
Over the next few months you’ll see even more improvements. Don’t forget to
check out what’s going on right now on Facebook, where we are celebrating the
name change :)

~~~
pbreit
Downvote. Non-news. Why aren't you linking to your "full blog post". Why are
you including the full blog post here? Why are you submitting your own
articles? Why are you the only commenter on your own article? Why are you
being so overtly promotional on HN?

~~~
robert_mygengo
Sorry man. We all worked hard on this and were excited to get it out; it's
been well-received by our users and I wanted to post it. Did not mean to
offend.

------
mathrawka
Looks like you need to update some of your client side JS to set the proper
environment:

    
    
      /**
       *	Sets a variable, given our current domain. If we're running on a dev
       *	environment, it stays out of the hash and falls to dev.
       */
      mg_.env = {
      	'staging.mygengo.com': 'staging', 
      	'qa.mygengo.com': 'qa',
      	'mygengo.com': 'production'
      }[window.location.host];
      if(typeof mg_.env === 'undefined') mg_.env = 'dev';

~~~
gballester
Thanks!

------
herrowp1
Congrats! Rage On!

------
trackbacktrack
Spam.

